# BeastofWar's spotlight on Tau and how they failed



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

They want BS4 FW with Bolters w/ 40 inch range.

40 fucking inch range.

Dafuq.

Anyhow, discuss the Tau codex, the bad Marine Logic, and can someone tell me how wide is a Drone?

I'm trying to make Remora Fighters from scratch.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

VK-Duelist said:


> Tau Codex in the Spotlight - YouTube
> 
> They want BS4 FW with Bolters w/ 40 inch range.
> 
> ...


Don`t forget their wonderfully retarded rant about how crisis suits should have power weapons or power fists.....yah maybe if they were 100pts each. Why not just give them mobile rail guns, and immunity to instant death...oh wait they already basically suggested that with their idiotic T5 rant.

Do they really have no concept of internal balancing in armies. Not everyone has to be a friggen marine to win guys.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I stopped at Tau are useless. These people know nothing about this game.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

And from what I'm told, they're the go to spot for news for miniwargaming.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm deeply concerned. For the hobbies sake.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Fuck! I can't listen to those idiots for more than 15 seconds...






Mealy-mouthed Tards, the lot of them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's a summary:

Crisis suits should have good CC presence
Little units of Raptors kill Crisis Suits
Devilfish is alright (At 85pts!)
AP = good gun!
Charge Genestealers with Kroot, hurr
Ork Boyz have loads of fun, cool special rules and are a really great unit
BS3 armies don't work. They suck. You know, like Guard.
AP5 basic weapons are bad.
Nothing to slow the enemy down with. God, I wonder why they put Kroot in the Codex.
Same kind of BS as Orks (Wait what?)
Crisis Suit Jetpacks as an upgrade
No BS 6+ from Markerlights which makes them bad, you know 
Can put a Meltagun on a Piranha but you have to get close. Well, it IS a fast skimmer, and you do know that ALL Meltaguns are short range. Well, except Orks.
Piranhas are bad because they die.
Dark Angels are good because they have 60pt Cyclone Speeders.
Vespid should be good close-combat dudes, against all previous fluff.
Broadsides are not survivable (Infantry cannot find cover in 5th, it's so annoying)
Glance Land Raiders to death (A herp a derp)
I don't understand why the static dudes with big guns that shoot people from far away aren't fast attack.
Sniper Drones are one of the better HS choices
Only six shots from the Sky Ray, so you're missing at least... erm. Oh, maybe one shot per game.
Railgun is 'ok'
Railguns should have three shots (!)
Didn't bother mentioning that the Dawn Blade is a Power Weapon (Wait, weren't they moaning about that earlier?)
Farsight should have BS 7 and a 15 shot gun.
Kroot bikes and Kroot with Jump Packs (LOL)
Tau should have Sanctuary.
Tau should get boned by Jump Infantry.
AP 4 to get rid of Genestealers (I swear this guy cannot read)
Kroot should be Death-Cult Assassins
If Vespid had two attacks they'd be good CC units.

Midnight


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh god! I hope they use these updates! Using tactics makes my brain hurt!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Who are these fucking clowns and how did they get so popular making statements like this? I don't understand it.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

There a great resource for unboxing and wargaming news.....There just really bad at interpreting the rules.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

The only thing to complain about in the Tau army is the BS 3 :c for an all shooting army you'd think they'd have better aim xD. These clowns need to be dethroned!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd like some S10 crisis suits... They'll kill more in close combat than they will at range. And it's a real shame we have to pay for those expensive retro-thrusters...


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Here's a summary:
> 
> Crisis suits should have good CC presence
> Little units of Raptors kill Crisis Suits
> ...


What is this I don't even....


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> They're just really bad at interpreting the rules.


REALLY REALLY BAD...

ugh watching this hurt my soul...uke:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

my reaction to different parts of the first vid...

_"they're terrible, you have to plan well to get good results"_

Of course you do! if your crap with space marines you'll lose too!

_"they are, mean to be the good guys" *laugh*_

What did you say? couldn't hear you other another geneocide commited by the Imperium.

_"they say tau are a shooting army..."_

If you read the effing codex you'd see that...

_"they have that japanase, anima type look"_

Are you fucking serious? someone compare a battlesuit and anima for me, this is utterly stupid.

And that is only the first five minutes... I hate when people take the piss out of something they clearly know nothing about.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> _"they have that japanase, anima type look"_
> Are you fucking serious? someone compare a battlesuit and anima for me, this is utterly stupid.


Darrell is a stupid twat and is sadly regarded as their more cheesy, competitively-oriented player. He's a fucking tard. Give him a codex other than Marines or GK and he's fucking clueless. I used to watch the "tactics" videos he used to do, and they were horrible.

I feel somehow stupider for watching this and the Tau player in me is cutting himself right now. We found some nobs who are even less intelligent that the morons who come up with the tactica articles on GW's site...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wondering why people like these muppets is like wondering why people think Stelek makes good army lists and tactics.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Wondering why people like these muppets is like wondering why people think Stelek makes good army lists and tactics.


But whereas Stelek is a whiny little pissant who hates everything and its mother, these guys are a "trusted" source of news and tactics for the hobby who lack the ability to comprehend any army that doesn't play like marines and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't forget knowing only about half the rules but still spouting "advice" about them. Kinda like YouTube's own group of Redshirted GW sales idiots.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

They are popular because of 1 reason: it's a video and some people cannoet be bothered to READ a tactics article. 

A buddy of mine is somebody like that. Link him a crappy vid like this and he'll watch it (thinking it's gospel), link him a solid article and he'll click it away after the first sentence because it took him too much effort. 

The only vids worth watching on that show are vids covering new shiny releases from alternative companies (they don't pretend to know the rules for those games) or the vids from that French dude Romain (because he does have some solid painting skills).


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Regarding that anime thing...

Anime (Well, not the new mechs that idiots love *cough* Gundam Age *cough* but old school style ones.....):










Tau:










I don't see it guys.....


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

They literally see something that remotely resembles a mech and they do the following:
Tau use mechs.
Mechs = Gundam = Anime
Tau = an Anime-inspired army.
Herp da fucking derp.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

What bothers me most about this is that they reach a large audience and teach people this sort of stuff which they figure must be true and then go and teach other people and it becomes a vicious cycle of being really bad at 40k. No wonder most people are clueless. =/


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> What bothers me most about this is that they reach a large audience and teach people this sort of stuff which they figure must be true and then go and teach other people and it becomes a vicious cycle of being really bad at 40k. No wonder most people are clueless. =/


Katie, part of me almost likes the fact that so many people believe this tripe. Makes my wins with my Tau force all the sweeter if the chump I'm playing believes BoW's crap. :laugh:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> Katie, part of me almost likes the fact that so many people believe this tripe. Makes my wins with my Tau force all the sweeter if the chump I'm playing believes BoW's crap. :laugh:


Yeah... I dunno, I don't like easy wins. Playing people that listen to these guys would lead to a *lot* of those.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Yeah... I dunno, I don't like easy wins. Playing people that listen to these guys would lead to a *lot* of those.


I don't think it would make the wins any easier. Playing against Wolves or Blangels as Tau is always going to be hard, but if they assume my army sucks going into the match and then I maul them, it amuses me.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

They are actually similar and seem to be inspired by anime mechs. Of course not the crazy ones like an above poster's image.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

crisis suits remind me more of the Transformers than of anything from japanese anime/manga/WTF else they call cartoons over there.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Fallen said:


> crisis suits remind me more of the Transformers than of anything from japanese anime/manga/WTF else they call cartoons over there.


Transformers ?you mean that Japanese animated tv show based on Japanese toys in the 80s.

Tau are anime/manga inspired, they share many characteristics from alot of the popular stuff from that genre and its pretty clear to see, 40k writers and model makers plunder other works all the time and its clear that Tau=anime reference was about the only thing in the vid that was nearly accurate.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Seriously folks, I'm going to be the one to say it, *can we ease up on the abusive language and comments and actually discuss the video.
*
I don't think I've ever posted that kind message here at Heresy before, because I love the freedom we have here, and I'm not in any shape, form or fashion a moderator with authority to curb comments.

BUT 

This has the potential for some pretty cool discussion, as clearly (AND I AGREE ON THIS POINT) these two have no idea what they are talking about with some of their suggestions. This then leads us here at Heresy to discuss how WE would potential improve the codex or why we disagree with them on certain points.

But comments like "Who the fuck are these twats", "What a bunch of useless idiots", "these guys are retarded", doesn't exactly make for scintillating conversation if you know what I mean. 

In the mean time, I'll have a watch of the video in full, hoke out my nephews Tau codex and post a few thoughts in a while.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't torture yourself, D-A-C. I've already posted a transcript on the first page.

Midnight


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

D-A-C said:


> Seriously folks, I'm going to be the one to say it, *can we ease up on the abusive language and comments and actually discuss the video.
> *
> 
> But comments like "Who the fuck are these twats", "What a bunch of useless idiots", "these guys are retarded", doesn't exactly make for scintillating conversation if you know what I mean.


If they didn't act like clowns they wouldn't be called clowns. Pretty simple imo.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

I think they just share the same view as most gamers. "it's not mahreens? Lolwtfbbq!?"


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that 'most players' would like to disagree.

Like the Dark Eldar players.

Midnight


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Chill out with the insults guys, I've met these guys on a few occassion and they're all charming, charismatic and intelligent. They do a fucking awesome job bringing our hobby to the mainstream and have a huge web 2.0 spin on the hobby. They're a breath of fresh air in an otherwise stale and boring online following and I think they deserve a little more respect.

Having said that I'd wipe the floor with each and every one of them in a game of 40k :laugh:


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

VK-Duelist said:


>


Gundam is way too new. . . have none of you youngins seen Robotech or heard of Battletech (fun miniature game too)?


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

I posted a pic of Mazinkaiser.

From this series:






*High fives Purge*

Old school mechs FTW brah.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, I had that toy!


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Then your childhood was filled with win and fists.

Unlike the current Tau codex.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The veritech models where outstanding in concept and design. I still have the RDF Radar-X and Excalibur models by matchbox. Allways wanted to use them as knights for 40k but I cannot bring myself to mod them.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Chill out with the insults guys, I've met these guys on a few occassion and they're all charming, charismatic and intelligent. They do a fucking awesome job bringing our hobby to the mainstream and have a huge web 2.0 spin on the hobby. They're a breath of fresh air in an otherwise stale and boring online following and I think they deserve a little more respect.
> 
> Having said that I'd wipe the floor with each and every one of them in a game of 40k :laugh:


Unfortunately, i have to disagree. Maybe all the others are nice and charming, but Darrell is a Grade A arse. 2 of my mates plus myself have played him at tournaments. He blatantly cheats, then calls the ref over every 2 seconds if you try to do a perfectly legitimate manoeuver, like a multi-charge. So that is my personal experience of him.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

This is the problem with the current trending in Codex writing spilling over into a supposed "discussion". Having watched it, I felt this was more a "How can they make the Tau be the next unbeatable codex" more than anything else. I honestly raged at "AOE Weapons will kill large groups of Kroot" and "A 15 strong unit of Orc boys will beat a Gun-Drone team in Close Combat" 

Why do I feel that this video is like this?:


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay so I just watched the video. All I saw was a couple of guys having a discussion and giving their opinion which I opted to listen to. Afterall, like everyone else here- if I thought their opinion stunk I was a merely click away from stopping the video. Sure, I don't agree with the points they're saying but a) they're not writing the codex and b) Beasts of War as a whole is a very good thing for the hobby- just like miniwargaming and other similar ventures.

What genuinely surprises me is the vulgar insults being thrown around here. Honestly, this place used to be cool but these days it's becoming a lot like Warseer with the average mental age of its user base. Yeah I said it.

Honestly, I get the impression that the majority of the members here are either preteens or genuinely have nothing in real life to be angry about like...oh I don't know, the starving in Africa, the crashing economy and the political uncertainty in North Korea?

Leave the insults and let's face it, the politics out of 40k. It's a goddamn game. Invite a mate over for a game, crack open a beer and just enjoy yourselves. You'll be much better off for it.

Anyway sermon over, I don't mean to rant but seriously- let's keep this place friendly. Just because the moderators here are a generally relaxed and cool bunch which don't mind the occasional bit of swearing- there's no excuse for some of the posts here.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

Meh. While I do disagree with what they're saying (probably b/c I ALWAYS get my ass kicked by the Tau player at my shop), it's just opinions. And I do get where they're coming from.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

El Mariachi said:


> Okay so I just watched the video. All I saw was a couple of guys having a discussion and giving their opinion which I opted to listen to. Afterall, like everyone else here- if I thought their opinion stunk I was a merely click away from stopping the video. Sure, I don't agree with the points they're saying but a) they're not writing the codex and b) Beasts of War as a whole is a very good thing for the hobby- just like miniwargaming and other similar ventures.


Partly True, but read my last point for why I have to call you on A and B and disagree.



> What genuinely surprises me is the vulgar insults being thrown around here. Honestly, this place used to be cool but these days it's becoming a lot like Warseer with the average mental age of its user base. Yeah I said it.


It's the holiday period, expect more of these before you get less. Its just a fact of forum cycle life.



> Honestly, I get the impression that the majority of the members here are either preteens or genuinely have nothing in real life to be angry about like...oh I don't know, the starving in Africa, the crashing economy and the political uncertainty in North Korea?


You're getting angry at these pre-teens by the sound of it which is counter-productive to your argument. Also, the issues you listed don't effect 95% of the people on this forum. They are also not "General 40k" issues and therefore are discussed elsewhere in the appropriate thread. People only care about their immediate circumstances on forums such as these, and though I do agree that such issues are of importance; this is not the place for them to begin with. 



> Leave the insults and let's face it, the politics out of 40k. It's a goddamn game. Invite a mate over for a game, crack open a beer and just enjoy yourselves. You'll be much better off for it.
> 
> Anyway sermon over, I don't mean to rant but seriously- let's keep this place friendly. Just because the moderators here are a generally relaxed and cool bunch which don't mind the occasional bit of swearing- there's no excuse for some of the posts here.


I agree that insults don't belong. And frankly you didn't come off Ranty or "Holier than Thou" at all, just a bit angry (like everyone else in this thread). 

But I have to point out that the politics of GW games is a huge thing - infact its the basis of a large part of the community. Leaks of armies, rules, whose writing what etc are major factors in the game and for players (look at the influx of rumour mills and then codex threads about necrons, dark-eldar etc). 

The problem I have (at least) is that Beast of War, in my opinion have really miscalculated with this video. I get the "two guys chatting about the game", but when you have such a clout in the community like BOW do then you should at least think before you speak (referencing back to your point A). The opening line is pretty much "Tau are shit don't buy or think about starting them". Frankly that is a horrible way of introducing the army and codex. They then make hardly any effort to show the good side of the army. To me this is hardly them "Giving to the community" or "Doing alot for the Hobby" it's honestly the complete opposite. 

Had they gone along the lines of "Yes it's not the best in the current game environment but look on the bright side..." but they don't; it's literally them picking apart the codex and going "This is overpriced, this is shit, this doesn't work, this unit is crap...this needs this, this should have this to make it even remotely viable. If I have this I beat this unit therefore its rubbish." they then scoff somewhat at the aesthetic / fluff design choices as well. 

Sorry, but this video is frankly insulting on too many levels to ignore. Yes I am in full agreement that people are going about it a bit heavy handed, but it's a viable and interesting topic to be discussing here.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Thrown some rep your way because that post is a great guideline to how things like this really need to be discussed. With thought.

Honestly I didn't mean to sound too angry. Perhaps the use of the sad smiley face would have been better but my general feeling was one of dissapointment in the OTT reactions over something which really, really means squat (no pun attended) in the big scheme of things.

As for people being put off by one video, well that's their call to make on how much they listen to one opinion. And as the way they put their argument across should make it obvious that they're being a bit narrow minded- I would hope people looking into Tau would look into more reviews before making a final decision like they should do with anything else. It's why customer reviews are great on Amazon, you get a mix of good and bad.

As for the politics, I think you have me wrong although that's probably because I didn't clarify what I mean. What I meant was is that far too many people in this hobby are too concerned with the 'correct list to use' and the 'correct way to game' and are far to quick to criticise others who don't conform to their way of thinking. Now to be honest, this is just human nature but I think with the stereotype of 'keyboard warriors' should be something people try and resist. At the risk of sounding perhaps a tad hypocritical- I really dislike tournament games and cookie cutter lists that people copy off the internet and then believe they're just great gamers. I find these kind of games of the worst sort BUT I don't mind the fact that some people want to play like that. At least they're supporting the hobby whilst I play in my small circle of narrative gamers- have a good time and generally stay out of the politics. Live and let live. 

I hope that makes sense, I'm suffering from a winter cold at the moment and it might affect my ability to type coherently!

Regards,

El

EDIT: I am aware of the irony that the mere act of posting this constitutes 'getting involved' with the politics  I will probably return to lurking around the painting and batrep sections soon!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

My problem with beast of war of late is that they take the total piss out of GW, Mat Ward and armies in general. They are built on the games-workshop hobby, yet they act as if they know it better than most of the people out there and the writers themselves. Don't get me wrong, i love what they have done for the hobby, bringing it to a wider audience. I just don't like the attitude of someone who is a public face for the hobby at a tournament, pretending to know the rules and deliberately breaking very basic rules to try and take advantage of someone who may not be fully knowledgeable in the rules. 

I feel that people here are fully within their right to express their opinions, i come on here for wargaming chat, an inevitable part of which is the badmouthing, and i am not here to babysit either, so i won't be commenting on people's opinions of the fellas in the video, simply expressing my own opions and experience.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I think my problem with what they are arguing is that they are relying on their army list to win games instead of solid tactics. that is by saying that their troops need a boost to bs in order to be "good" they are displaying an over reliance on stats, and not on other aspects of gameplay, such as maneuver, use of terrain, unit synergy, and other, non army-list based factors.

My experience is that these other factors influence the game far more than how good an individual unit might or might not be. I also do not agree with the notion floating around that the army has to gain a stat boost in order for it's codex to be " better,' Look at the last few codices, the best parts were not major boosts, but little details that made the army as a whole cooler, as opposed to one or two units getting better stats. Hell, necrons got a little bit of a nerf, but I like them more sine they got some personality.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The only real problems I have with BoW is the fact that their last few videos have been overwhelmingly negative in tone, hell the necron coverage they gave was 50% content, and 50% them openly mocking the rules and army.

I know they have a right to their opinion but as others have said when they have as much pull as they do needless negative ramblings will only lead to negative hobby trends. As it will not only affect peoples buying trends, but how the majority of new gamers in the community will view the 40k armies.

Also lets not forget that they are in general 100% behind the idea of 1 set power list and spaming. As half their comments seem to fully support the negative trend of the one set net list for each army. Just look at how they say a b and c unit are useless compared to option d and why we should all take as many d as we can. 

All in all I think these are reasonable concerns when we are talking about one of the major public faces of the GW hobbies.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

That's another aspect of the problem I have, the " this unit is awesome, so take as many as you can," mentality. Fine if there is a reason the army would have them in that abundance, not so fine if you are obviously creating an abusive list, and then claiming some form of tactical expertise.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

See, I love encountering players like that. i take unit X and they don't even know it's rules, much less how to counter such a "terrible" unit.


----------



## ExchangedHades (Dec 6, 2011)

I normally enjoy the BoW vids and their Unboxing vids have giving me help with conversion ideas from the Unboxing dude's way of describing them.

But this one is more annoying in the fact that the T'au are not a CC army. They are based on using tactics and strategy. Marines don't need these in abundance due to their large weapon locker, and their stats mean most things won't bother them THAT much.

T'au use Fire Warriors to give a firing line, Pathfinders (And anything else with Markerlights) provide the details by Marking a target, Kroot give the T'au a wide variety of CC options, Hounds and Krotox for example, will the Broadsides can more often than not, stop any tank in the game with a single strike. I'ver seen a Dark Eldar army that wastes SM, get stopped by the fact numerous Railguns instantly penetrate and ruin the vast majority of the raiders.

I do think they need re-done and really badly, if they are to keep up with the newer versions, as some rules don't work that well with the rules, whereas newer codexs have weapons and such tailored to suit the latest rulebook. Also, more background would be nice for the T'au..... I think the Necron book (previous one) was about the same thickness. I've played using T'au, and I've played against them, they are not a CC, but they can be used to smash your responses with all their jetpack troops.

And they are one of the more customizible army due to the Crisis Suit's weapon and defence options. You can tailor them for any army, LOADS of Gatling guns for horde armies, plenty of heavier guns for the Elite-ish armies. Sorted.

Hades


----------

